# Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?



## majesty (8. März 2013)

Hallo!

Ich hab jetzt meinen "Teich" 2 Jahre in Betrieb. Er wurde bis jetzt mit Aktivsauerstoff und Sandfilter sauber gehalten. Jetzt möchte ich das ganze aber ohne Aktivsauerstoff machen. Soweit ich es jetzt verstanden habe, haben Schwimmteiche/Biopools eine Filterzone in der das Wasser durch ein Substrat fließt welches "mechanisch" filtert und die pflanzen "chemisch" ist das so richtig?
Jetzt möchte ich eine Filterzone/Klärteich bauen in dem nur Pflanzen sind und das Wasser welches vorher durch den Sandfilter gedrückt wird durchfließt und zurück in den Badebereich. Kann das funktionieren? Oder bin ich wieder auf dem Holzweg.
Der Klärteich soll hinter dem Teich auf der Anhöhe wo mometan der kleine Holzteich steht (siehe Foto). Die Göße des Klärteichs weiß ich noch nicht, muss erts messen. Ich möchte aber rechts einen Platz lassen, dass man zum Klärteich hin gehen kann. Bei der Tiefe hätte ich an 50 cm am tiefsten Punkt gedacht. Reicht das?

Danke, Bernd


----------



## Sponsor (8. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Das funktioniert so, Du könntest den alten Sandfilter dann noch zusätzlich als Phosphatfilter oder zur Phosphatfällung einsetzen dann wird der Effekt noch besser und sicherer.

Solche Filterzonen gibt es auch fertig als Einstückelement.

Schau mal hier :

http://www.naturpool-shop.com/Fertig-Filterzonen-fuer-Aussenaufstellung-2-Topf-Prinzip


Gruß


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Servus Bernd

Verstehe ich Dich richtig, du willst keine Chemie in den Teich werfen und auf ein Biopool umbauen 
Du filterst jetzt über eine Sandfilteranlage und saugst nur vom Skimmer unter dem Holzdeck ab.
Den Rücklauf willst du jetzt in einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter leiten ...

Diese Idee gefällt mir, wie ja auch schon damals vorgeschlagen habe.

Klick mal auf das grüne Wort "Bodenfilter" ...


----------



## majesty (8. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten!
Da ich das Wasser ja mit dem Sandfilter reinige ist es ja schon sehr sauber wenn es in den Klärteich kommt. Muss ich da dann das Wasser irgend wie durch das Substrat leiten, oder kann ich es einfach z.B. links einleiten und rechts per Überlauf wieder ins große Becken? Ich würde den ganzen Klärteich mit Substrat (5 mm Kies) auslegen und da die Pflanzen einsetzen. Denn hier beim Horizontal Bodenfilter sieht es ja danach aus. Oder ist das rote an den Seiten ein spezielles Substrat wo das Wasser durch muss?

Danke, Bernd


----------



## majesty (8. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Das funktioniert so, Du könntest den alten Sandfilter dann noch zusätzlich als Phosphatfilter oder zur Phosphatfällung einsetzen dann wird der Effekt noch besser und sicherer.
> 
> Gruß



Wie mache ich das?



> Solche Filterzonen gibt es auch fertig als Einstückelement.
> 
> Schau mal hier :
> 
> http://www.naturpool-shop.com/Fertig...2-Topf-Prinzip



zu teuer!

Danke Bernd


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Hallo Bernd,
den Sandfilter wirst du weiterhin für die Vorfilterung gut brauchen können.
Es gibt aber andere Arten der Vorfilterung, die effizienter mit Energie umgehen. 

Den Sandfilter zur Phosphatfällung zu nutzen, halte ich für weniger gut durchführbar.

Ich persönlich würde nun eher gebrochenen Blähton als Substrat anstatt Kies verwenden.
Dieses bietet im Vergleich eine deutlich größere Oberfläche für Bakterien und Wurzeln, pro m³.
Dort finden auch viele anärobe Prozesse statt, die Phosphat und Nitrat effektiv aus dem Kreislauf holen.

Die Verlegung einer Drainage unten, die in einen Punkt effektiv abgesaugt werden kann, befördert dann die abgelagerten Stoffe aus dem Filter. 
Es kann sich dadurch kaum Mulm ablagern, der den Durchfluss und die Funktion langfristig behindert.
Ich kenne Koiteichbesitzer, die das so effektiv über einen längeren Zeitraum zuverlässig betreiben haben. 
Die Belastung dort ist, durch die Fütterung der Fische deutlich höher.


----------



## majesty (9. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Hallo!

So das wäre jetzt meine Vorstellung meines Klärteiches:
Das Wasser fließt von re. nach li. Zuerst durch den Pflanzenbereich und dann durch den Bereich mit Kies. Als Substrat hätte ich da jetzt an Sand aus einer Kiesgrube gedacht und für den Kies einen 16/32 ebenfalls aus der Kiesgrube. Ganz links kann ich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe reinstellen um abzusaugen. Kann ich den Kiesbereich auch bepflanzen? z.B. mit __ Schilf?

Könnte das so funktionieren?

Danke, Bernd


----------



## Sponsor (9. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Den Sandfilter, als Sandfilter zu belassen und vor den Biofilter zu bauen ist unguenstig. Im Sand bilden sich auch Mikroorganismennester diese Zähren Sauerstoff und magern den Sauerstoffanteil des Wassers ab. Wenn der Sandfilter als Schwebstofffilter erhalten werden soll dann wäre es besser diesen parallel zum Biofilter zu betreiben. 

Der Umbau hin zum Phosphatfilter ist ganz einfach und wird so von Glenk, Living-Pool, Teichmeister und Viritec seit Jahren so betrieben. All diese Firmen nehmen herkömmliche Sandfilter und geben in diese statt Sand ein Granulat das Phosphate bindet. Es ist im Schwimmteich zur gängigen Praxis geworden die Phosphate mit Hilfe eines Sandfiltergrundkoerpers und dem entsprechendem Granulat zu filtern. 

Wichtig wäre den Biofilter so zu bauen, das dieser auch rückgespült werden kann, um diesen von Naehrstoffen zu entlasten zu koennen.

Mindesttiefe bei Tongranulat 0,8 m


----------



## Sponsor (9. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Unsere Beitraege haben sich ueberschnitten, deine Variante wäre eine klassische Pflanzenkläranlage, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. 

Sand verschlämmt zu leicht, wird daher in Pflanzenkläranlagen auch nicht mehr eingesetzt, wenn Kies und Sand vor Ort dann nach gründlicher Analyse sonst holt man sich mehr Probleme in den Teich als man durch den Pflanzenfilter loesen kann.


----------



## majesty (9. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Hallo!

Ja eigentlich möchte ich eine klassische Pflanzenkläranlage.
Kann ich jetzt also einfach ein Becken machen in dem ich Pflanzen einsetze und das Wasser Parallel zum Sandfilter durchlaufen lasse? Ich bin momentan sehr verwirrt....:shock
Könnte ich Kies aus einem Fluss verwenden, oder muss der auch erst analysiert werden?

Fragen über Fragen......

Danke, Bernd


----------



## majesty (9. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*



Sponsor schrieb:


> wenn Kies und Sand vor Ort dann nach gründlicher Analyse sonst holt man sich mehr Probleme in den Teich als man durch den Pflanzenfilter loesen kann.



Kann ich den Kies selbst analysieren, oder muss ich das in einem Labor machen lassen. Was für Probleme kann der Kies machen?

Danke, Bernd


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

Hallo Bernd,
ein reiner Pflanzenteich mit wenig Substrat ist grundsätzlich vorstellbar.
Ob das lange Zeit gut geht, hängt von deinem Eintrag an Stoffen ab.

Du verschenkst ja viel Volumen, wenn du nicht den gesamten Bereich effektiv als Biobereich nutzt.
Würdest du alles Nutzen und am Boden entsprechend Drainagerohre verwenden, könnte die viel mehr abbauen.

Den Schacht für Schmutzwasser also in die Mitte, damit er effektiv über die Drainagerohre den Mulm absaugen kann.
Alles mit Granulat befüllen (Sand eher nicht, Kies weniger effektiv) und nur an der Oberfläche Pflanzen, die Nährstoffe rausholen und das Substrat mit Wurzeln durchgängig halten.


----------



## majesty (10. März 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde nun eher gebrochenen Blähton als Substrat anstatt Kies verwenden.
> Dieses bietet im Vergleich eine deutlich größere Oberfläche für Bakterien und Wurzeln, pro m³.
> Dort finden auch viele anärobe Prozesse statt, die Phosphat und Nitrat effektiv aus dem Kreislauf holen.



Was ist Blähton, wo kauft man diesen und was kostet er?

Danke, Bernd


----------



## Scheiteldelle (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Klärteich mit Pflanzen und Sandfilter?*

also auch von mir eine klare Absage Kies (egal welche Körnung) als Substrat für die Pflanzen zu verwenden. Kies bietet einfach zu wenig Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien. Ich selber habe im letzten Frühjahr auf Bodenfilter mit einigen Pflanzen drin, umgestellt und bin sehr zufrieden! Phosphat mit Feintest 0 (trotz Fischen) und die Algen, die auf der Folie frisch wachsen, werden nach ca. 1 Woche braun, weil sie absterben. Ich habe jetzt auch den ersten Winter gehabt, wo keine Algen an der Folie gewachsen sind. Pumpe wurde Anfang November abgestellt. 

Da ich keinen gebrochenen Blähton bekommen habe, habe ich Lavasplitt 08/16 genommen und den Filter so aufgebaut, dass ich auch Rückspülen kann. Da kommt trotz Ultrasieve als Vorfilter immernoch mächtig was raus.
Mittlerweile habe ich ja zwischen Vorfilter und Bodenfilter noch einen VLCVF gehängt und kann behaupten, klarer geht es nicht.
Ich komme aus dem Raum Hannover und könnte Dir ggf. den Händlernamen geben. Sonst frage mal bei Landschaftsbauern nach, die verwenden auch soetwas.

LG Maik

PS: Einige Bilder siehst Du auch am Ende meiner Baudoku.


----------

